# Audi Driver: 'Modern Family' Patriarch Drives Audi A8 for Season 3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Since its launch in 2009, ABC's 'Modern Family' has re-set the comedic bar and brought energy back to the television sitcom. Centering on three hardly traditional and unintentionally hip families living in Southern California, it's not surprising that one of them ended up driving an Audi.

As patriarch of the family, Jay Pritchett (played by Ed O'Neill) leads the crew. He's both father and grandfather to the other two families, a divorcee who finds himself remarried to the very attractive Gloria (played by Sofia Vergera) and now father again to a young son Manny (played by Rico Rodriguez). Also, he's a successful businessman with a super luxurious house and has been seen in a mix of high end cars.

Last night, the fourth episode of the show's third season entitled 'Hit and Run' aired (available already on Hulu and ABC.com, see below) and we're pleased to announce it appears that Jay's scored himself an Audi A8.









When his granddaughter explains how she's been ripped off by a boy, Jay enlists his son, his son's partner and his son-in-law to go over and collect. When they arrive, we see the A8 for the first time.

Interestingly, before Modern Family hit, Sofia Vergera did make a showing at 'Design Miami' in 2009, where the A8 was first shown in the United States. How's that for coincidence? More recently, the Modern Family cast attended Audi's Golden Globes kickoff event last January.

Of course Audi is not new to product placement. Movies like 'Iron Man', 'I, Robot' and 'Ronin' may mark the brand's most memorable screentime but it's also worked its magic on TV placement as well. With the smart writing, phenomenal cast and thus success of Modern Family, it certainly seems like a good move for Audi.

Watch the episode below at ABC.com or via Hulu.

http://abc.go.com/watch/modern-family/SH559066/VD55147556/hit-and-run


----------

